

Ask HN: Are there any examples of big node.js installs? - jconley

I am investigating using node.js for some large upcoming projects. It is obviously vertically scalable. And I know you can use multi-node for single machine muti-core utilization and of course we have our load balancers for the front end. At a proof of concept level, it has proven itself.  However, I need a case study or two to show the upper management that it is in fact all-around capable of being a rock solid production environment that can service millions of users. Does anyone know of any such proof that is publicly available?
======
swanson
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2682750>

------
btiffin
transloadit.com uses node.js, quite effectively

~~~
thegoleffect
transloadit appears to fall back to other languages for systems they probably
aren't confident enough to use Node.js for (ex. payment processing)

~~~
felixge
Our website is written in CakePHP. That decision made sense ~2 years ago when
there was no express, npm, etc. combined with the fact that we were former
CakePHP core contributors.

If we were to do it again now, we'd do the website in node.js as well, as that
would allow us to share domain logic. In fact, if we find the time, we might
migrate even now.

